# At what age do GSD muzzles start turning gray?



## StryderPup

Stryder will be 3 next week and his muzzle is starting to turn gray. He seems a little young to start graying...but he is mostly black.


----------



## Discoetheque

Depends a lot on the dog's genetics, really.
Discoe's father began graying around the muzzle at around 3-3.5 years old. Her mother has a lot of gray on her muzzle and has for as long as we can remember.
And so we end with Discoe, who is not even three and has a distinguished dusting of gray across her chin and the edges of her lips.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

Some dogs muzzles turn gray and some don't. My ten year old GSD, Mossey, has no gray on her muzzle.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog is 4 yrs old and i first noticed
a little grey when he was 2 yrs old or
maybe 2&1/2 yrs old.


----------



## doggiedad

wow, i never knew that.



vomheinolf said:


> >>>>>Some dogs muzzles turn gray and some don't. <<<<<
> 
> My ten year old GSD, Mossey, has no gray on her muzzle.


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx had some white spotting on her chin as a pup, now at 5 her spot has grown. She has some anxiety in her personality, I've always wondered if dogs that are anxious go gray earlier. 
I agree, it is genetic. 
Kacie my 6 yr old has no gray whatsoever.


----------



## Snarly

Nova and most of her siblings got gray very young. Nova was around 1 1/2. her chin is quite gray.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

My GSD is two and he already has some gray.


----------



## BlackGSD

I agree it's genetics. Diva was solid black (so gray is very easily seen), she had virtually no gray at 12yo. Siren already has a fair amount and she is 3yo.


----------



## Dejavu

When my Negra turned 4 some gray started showing.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Sasha has a bit of grey and has ever since we got her (got her at about 2yo). It's not a lot, just a bit around her mouth. My golden didn't start going grey until he was about 8 I think. However, kinda like people with dark hair verses light hair I think it's not so much that maybe the golden didn't go grey a little earlier than that but more that you can't see grey as well in light hair as you can in dark hair. I know my mom is blonde and has had grey hair since she was around 40 I think and it is just now noticible to people other than her and she's 51 now, whereas my aunt who has really really dark hair has had grey hair (not completely grey but some grey hairs) since she was in her late 20s/early 30s and you could really see it.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby is 2 and 'has a distinguished dusting of gray across her chin and the edges of her lips.'


----------



## TimberGSD2

TJ was 12.5 when we lost him and he didn't have a grey hair on him. Kya has been grey ever since she was about 4. I think it just depends on your dog and it's genetics. 

Some people grey early and others don't seem to until later in life. Same thing with dogs.


----------



## WendyDsMom

Kayla had grey around the lips at 4. Steady spread from there.

Trigger is 7 - no grey yet. I just checked, he loved it.


----------



## StryderPup

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy started around two. Lucky just in the past year and he's 8 .


----------



## arycrest

Ringer & Honey (siblings) both started getting gray before they were 12 months old. Their father came to live with me when he was 5 years old and he was very gray.

Slider was 9 in September and just started showing a little gray.


----------



## TankGrrl66

Beau is 5 and he has a tiny bit of gray. It doesn't even pass his nose. His lower jaw has a little more.

Rudy is at least 8, probably 9, and half his mask is silver now. The rest is salt n pepper. It makes his face look even more snipey. But LOL, he has grey on his eyebrows too...as well as a matching tuft next to one of his ears. He was actually recently voted "most distinguished beard" at a recent rescue reunion event. Best beard out of a few hundred dogs


----------



## Josh's mom

Josh has been gray since he was about 14 mo old on his chin and lips.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Tanner has been gray on his muzzle well mostly his chin since we got him at 1 1/2.


----------



## Falkosmom

Falko will be nine in February, he is solid black from nose to tail tip. No grays hairs there, unlike his mama!


----------

